# Breeders specializing in herding?



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Are there any WL breeders in the US that specialize in herding? I've tried a google search and haven't come up with much.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ulf Kinzel has amazing herding dogs, and I know there are others.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep Ulf is on facebook too. His farm is white clover sheep farm. He just had a litter, probably taking names for his next litter. He is the one you want to go to.

And if you want to join his yahoo group...HGH herding in America....lots of discussion


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Ellen Nickelsberg


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Kleinen Wiese

Carolyn Wilke, don't know if she breeds.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Tehillah German Shepherds, Home of Canada's number 1 High in Trial German Shepherds

Not in the US, but close.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

OP, are you just considering tending style herding?
What are you doing with your dog?


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the names, everyone!

GAgsd - we're actually doing fetching/gathering with my WL bitch. She showed more potential for this, which suits me well as that is the style I need for chores around our place.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Dot DeLisle -- She has bred 2 herding champions.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Sending you a pm


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I do gathering style herding with my girls. The woman who I train with is an long-time friend of mine and border collie trainer and she has two GSDs from me, Jedi and Leia (from the O litter). She's had a great time with Jedi--placing ahead of some of her own border collies in AHBA trial classes.

This is someone who seems to do a lot of herding with their dogs and may be breeding specifically for it: GSD Vom Insel


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I wish I could find something like that here


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I used to drive 7 hours, stay with my Mom, and herd for 4 days at a time, once a month. My trainer, Nancy Obermark, had several students who would drive from parts of Alabama to train with her for long weekends. You would be durprised how much a dog can learn in that time.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

gagsd said:


> http://kleinenwiese.com/
> 
> Carolyn Wilke, don't know if she breeds.


Far as I know, she does not....and these days I think she mostly has border collies.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is imported stud located in MA that has HGH is from 100% HGH Herding lines that also work (ScH) and has a V rating:

Untitled Page


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have had several dogs that went to work on dairy farms west coast Canada and in Ontario , beef and hog lots , two sheep farms and a mohair goat operation where the owner was actually a judge and developed out of this world gorgeous mohair socks (got a pair every Xmas) . Dogs also worked on horse / stallion operations.
I make sure that each litter has a back history of working heritage herding genetics. 
There are others on this forum that have those genetics also . 
Some of those lines are used by Kintzel and von Insel -- there is also Gerhard Baumann who is a shepherd "von Lord Fandor"

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

